# Anyone else doing a PCD on Friday (4/22)?



## Thrillington (Sep 5, 2015)

The wife and I are flying down tomorrow to take delivery of our 435i xDrive Gran Coupe M Sport on 4/22. Anyone else out there doing delivery that day?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Lots of rain that day. did you have the wet track experience?


----------

